# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Yellow tongue directly onto concrete for shed floor?

## bcp

I want to put wooden floor in my 7.2 x 3.8 shed - over the slab.  I don't really want to lay joists and lose height. I'm thinking of just using yellow tongue as my floor straight onto the concrete. I've been through lots of old posts and this is what i _think_ i've learnt...  
1. I can put yellow tongue directly onto the concrete as a floor.
2. I need to either seal the concrete (eg, Selleys VBS) or lay poly film and tape the joins. (is this essential or recommended?)
3. If the concrete is uneven grind high spots (before sealing), or use a self levelling compound (after sealing).
4. I have a roll of sarking, but putting it underneath won't help insulation because there's no air.  
Corrections? Potential pitfalls? 
Also, i suspect the yellow tongue is a lot more forgiving of uneven patches than tiles or floorboards?
And what would happen if instead of joists, i got some 3 or 5ply and cut it into strips?  It would put some air under the yellowtongue and therefore some insulation?

----------


## ringtail

Is anything going over the yellow tongue ? Bear in mind, it is slippery as ice

----------


## bcp

No, i hadn't planned on anything over it, i'm just after wood rather than concrete. I didn't know it was slippery.  Is it really that bad?

----------


## ringtail

Yup, it is like riding a bar of soap in bath if you get wood dust on it. Many a time Ive nearly done the splits on it. It worse when you are framing up off the yellow tongue and there is heaps of sawdust from the drop saw, spread around by the breeze. Very easy to @@@@ up. Put 2 sheets together, (shiny sides together) and see how easily they slide

----------


## bcp

Ok, if it's slippery i'll have to deal with that somehow. 
I'm still interested in understanding the process and pitfalls of putting yellow tongue or some equivalent directly on the concrete.

----------


## chrisp

Fine Woodworking has done an article (or several) in this topic...  Low-Cost Shop Floor - Fine Woodworking PDF Cover Page

----------


## sundancewfs

Read the install instructions for yellow tongue  http://www.gunnersens.com.au/images/...tall_guide.pdf
I would disagree that it is slippery. I have done exactly what you are planning and it is great!
My shed has a damp course membrane so no additional plastic was needed. It is great for working on and a lot more forgiving on chisels when you accidently drop them! ( no more trying to catch it with your foot)
I didn't attach it to the floor in anyway either, its fully floating.

----------


## ringtail

Where is the shiny side sundance ? Have you sanded it or is it upside down ?

----------


## sundancewfs

Ahhh the shiny surface.... I used this flooring in a previous shed for a year so the shiny surface is no more. If you find the shiny surface slippery I would give it a light sand... or let time do its work, it probably doesn't take a year to get like this. I'm going to sand this properly and seal it, to give it a slightly darker colour.

----------


## ringtail

Ahhh, that explains it. When new, yellow tongue shiny side is like greased lightning when dusty. Agree on the quick sand and seal. No finer than 60 grit I reckon would give a pretty good texture with out been too rough or too smooth

----------


## bcp

> Read the install instructions for yellow tongue  http://www.gunnersens.com.au/images/...tall_guide.pdf
> I would disagree that it is slippery. I have done exactly what you are planning and it is great!
> My shed has a damp course membrane so no additional plastic was needed. It is great for working on and a lot more forgiving on chisels when you accidently drop them! ( no more trying to catch it with your foot)
> I didn't attach it to the floor in anyway either, its fully floating.

  Your wall panelling is a treat. Is that just tongue & groove pine? Or did you use decking?

----------


## sundancewfs

The wall panelling is tongue and groove pine flooring, secret nailed. I got a bundle of it off Ebay from a guy who decided he couldn't use it. As it turned out, it was just enough to do the interior of the shed.

----------


## glock40sw

PM sent.

----------

